# What is with the ears?



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am a little confused..why do some GSD's ears come up, and some not at all? My girls ears where up at 8 weeks by themselves..so i thought this was normal.
Is there a chance they could fall down? 
What is this i hear about they go floppy while teething?

Thank you. man i am so addicted to this website









Vita Bella's ears up at 8 weeks ( she does have lil ears


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

little ears help.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know the rhyme or reason for why or when they go up, but my pup's started at 12 weeks and were up (both straight up) by 16 weeks. They have stayed up ever since throughout teething.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ditto NC...we made it through teething with both ears remaining in the upright position.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja's got soft while teething, even though they were standing at about 6-7 weeks. They went back to fully standing when teething was done.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx' ears were up at ten weeks and never flopped. She has huge bat ears and I thought she'd grow into them, but they still are big.
seven weeks:








nine weeks:








ten weeks:








18 months:


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooh I am jealous.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: amber fletcher05
> Thank you. man i am so addicted to this website


Its so easy to become addicted huh!!!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60Ooh I am jealous.


That makes TWO of us









But, I think mine are floppier than yours









BTW Onyx is one beautiful dog.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Ears sometimes flop when teething but the general rule is - if they're up before teething they'll come up again after. Your girl might not go through the floppy stage, she looks to have nice strong ears and their being smaller does help! But ya never know.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Onyx is absolutely gorgeous! I love the black with the brown legs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx thanks you for the compliments! She is a bi-color and if you want to see more of this coloring, click on this thread, there are pics of some beauties! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1027354&page=0&fpart=1


----------

